# Water pump cycling



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

On our caravan we had a shurflo pump which was great, turn on tap pump runs, turn off tap pump runs for a few seconds more then turns off - job done!
On the MH turn on the tap, pump runs, turn off tap pump runs, then begins to pulse on and off for a few minutes after, cant be good for pump wear and tear.
Is this normal?
The caravan had an accumulator fitted but cant see one on the MH


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi

There will be an adjuster screw somewhere on the pump - probably right at the back and underneath if Mr Sod has his way! 8O 

This adjusts the pressure valve, which needs a little tweak. Not much - a quarter turn is more than enough to tell you if you are turning it in the right direction. (You won't be - Mr Sod again! :lol: )

Then it's a case of tiny tweaks until it runs properly.

When you turn the tap off the pump should keep running for a few seconds until there is enough pressure on the valve to switch it off. When the tap is turned on again, after a second or two the reduction in pressure allows the valve to switch the pump on again.

Unless you have a leak 8O but if you have, the pump will keep on forever cycling at intervals as it re-builds the pressure from the lost water. 

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You may have some air trapped in the water system.

Air is compressible, water isn't.

Our pump usually does the same until all taps and shower have been used or purged.


----------

